# Your Michigan deer, bear hunting rifle



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

When it comes down to hunting big game in Michigan bears deer, what is your choice of hunting rifle, handgun caliber in Michigan.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Last few years I've used my Mini 30 Ruger. 7.62x39. Soft points get 'er done very well. Comparable ballistics to a 30-30. Gun is an older model that I inherited from a rwelative, shot very little. Pretty darn accurate with the reloads to. It will hold a 1.5 inch 100 meter group all day. Great caliber for MI whitetails !


----------



## bearman49709 (Jun 1, 2008)

I know you can't list every one, but a lot of the more popular one's are missing. .243 Win, 7-08 Rem, .270 Win are just a few that a lot of people use here in MI.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

bearman49709 said:


> I know you can't list every one, but a lot of the more popular one's are missing. .243 Win, 7-08 Rem, .270 Win are just a few that a lot of people use here in MI.


Roger That!

Plus also he missed the .35 Whelen, the pick of the litter for Up North Meeechigan deer/bear caliber.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

.35 rem. 7600 Gamemaster.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Waiting for the new Ruger American All Weather rifle to hit the market. Should be sometime this month. For an inexpensive rifle this one has the competition in its dust. Trusty 30-06 will be my caliber.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

skipper34 said:


> Waiting for the new Ruger American All Weather rifle to hit the market. Should be sometime this month. For an inexpensive rifle this one has the competition in its dust. Trusty 30-06 will be my caliber.


You won't regret getting the 30-06


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

DRHUNTER said:


> You won't regret getting the 30-06



I have owned a dozen deer rifles over the years. They have all been the 06' Wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

Tikka T3 stainless in 7-08. Best hunting rifle I have ever used. Crazy accurate, light weight, great trigger. What more could I ask for?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Is just that, my choice.


Typically, it is a 7 mag bolt.


Could be a ought six or even a .44 mag carbine. Maybe even something else.


Choice is a wonderful thing...


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

.270 Ruger for open fields and .308 Ruger for the woods up north. 50cal Encore Endevor for down state. Out of the 3 the Encore is my Favorite to use.


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

280rem. 7 mm bullet/06 casing Rocks'em!


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

A Remington 700 Classic scoped with a Zeiss Conquest and chambered in 7x57 mm is what I deer/bear hunt with most often but I like taking something different out and switcing it up at times.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

.30-06

Have used .44 Mag pistols, 12 gauge, and muzzleloader.

Among my bucket list is .30-30 lever, .44 mag lever, Mini 30.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

No 270 Win on the list....that's many I know's go-to gun.


----------



## Buckeye20 (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't believe the 30-30 has so many votes , I'm sure it has probly killed more deer in this state then any other caliber , however it seams every year I hear at least one story of a deer that wasn't recovered during gun season and it almost always involves a 30-30 , and it's because of these stories that my old hand me down 30-30 stays in the safe and doesn't go to the field , and I sure as heck wouldn't take it bear hunting !


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Buckeye20 said:


> I can't believe the 30-30 has so many votes , I'm sure it has probly killed more deer in this state then any other caliber , however it seams every year I hear at least one story of a deer that wasn't recovered during gun season and it almost always involves a 30-30 , and it's because of these stories that my old hand me down 30-30 stays in the safe and doesn't go to the field , and I sure as heck wouldn't take it bear hunting !


A 170 gr. flat nosed bullet out of a .30-30 at typical MI black bear ranges of <75 yards is more than enough to cleanly kill a black bear! Last I checked we aren't hunting Kodiak Brown's around here.

I've heard of just as many "lost" stories involving 12 gauges and '06's as I have with the thirties. Inside 150 yards the .30-30 is perfect if the shooter does his part.

Where is the choice for the 7mm Mag on the poll? I'm cheap and use one gun for everything, including WY elk. :lol:


----------



## Buckeye20 (Oct 24, 2013)

jatc said:


> A 170 gr. flat nosed bullet out of a .30-30 at typical MI black bear ranges of <75 yards is more than enough to cleanly kill a black bear! Last I checked we aren't hunting Kodiak Brown's around here.
> 
> I've heard of just as many "lost" stories involving 12 gauges and '06's as I have with the thirties. Inside 150 yards the .30-30 is perfect if the shooter does his part.
> 
> Where is the choice for the 7mm Mag on the poll? I'm cheap and use one gun for everything, including WY elk. :lol:


I know a 30-30 will do the job , I'm just saying unless its the only gun you own why would anybody use it compared to the many more powerful guns available ? I like you are cheep , that being said if I only had the funds to Purches one gun it wouldn't be a 30-30 , I see you also made the same choice by not purchasing one ! Lol. My theory is that there is no such thing as over kill , dead is dead , and a dead animal taste pretty damn good ! Lol.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Buckeye20 said:


> I know a 30-30 will do the job , I'm just saying unless its the only gun you own why would anybody use it compared to the many more powerful guns available ? I like you are cheep , that being said if I only had the funds to Purches one gun it wouldn't be a 30-30 , I see you also made the same choice by not purchasing one ! Lol. My theory is that there is no such thing as over kill , dead is dead , and a dead animal taste pretty damn good ! Lol.


I can agree with that.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

bearman49709 said:


> I know you can't list every one, but a lot of the more popular one's are missing. .243 Win, 7-08 Rem, .270 Win are just a few that a lot of people use here in MI.


Yeah dat!


----------

